# How do I add tags to Flash Video, e.g. genre, artist, date, subject keywords, etc



## patrean (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a project to convert several DVD's to flash format for streaming, this is no problem, but the clinet wants the video tagged with genre, artist, date, subject, keywords, etc. Does anyone know how to acheive this please.

Thanks


----------

